# Meguiars - Ultimate Compound or AG SRP



## nimbus1 (Feb 24, 2009)

hello guys,


quite new to all this detailing stuff, but love some of the products i ahve bought already. I clayed my car with BH soft at the weekend and could not believe the difference.. I then applied meguiars nxt gen wax as I understand this is a polish and wax.

I am really pleased with the results, but have now noticed some light scratches just on the one area. I was thinking would I be best getting the ultimate compound to remove the light scratches and then go over again with the wax to protect.

I see srp also gets good reviews and may doa good job but I am thinking it may be best to stay with the same product name?

any advice would be great..

thanks in advance..


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Ultimate compound will be good for swirl removal by hand. I have used it with amazing results. Work time will be the same as with SRP. You just need to be careful with UC as it is more aggressive than SRP
Think of srp as a 3 or 4 on a scale do 1-10 and UC as a 7 or 8


----------



## nimbus1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Will-S said:


> Ultimate compound will be good for swirl removal by hand. I have used it with amazing results. Work time will be the same as with SRP. You just need to be careful with UC as it is more aggressive than SRP
> Think of srp as a 3 or 4 on a scale do 1-10 and UC as a 7 or 8


that's does sound harsh, the scratches are not bad really so might go for the SRP but am I ok in mixing this with the nxt was ? I have Honda type s 08 plate....so paint i already know is quite soft...


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

If you've not long waxed the car, you may need to strip that before you polish again.


----------



## nimbus1 (Feb 24, 2009)

jamieblackford said:


> If you've not long waxed the car, you may need to strip that before you polish again.


thanks -yes just waxed at weekend - it's just the one door panel so hows best to remove the wax to then apply the polish/wax ....?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

You dont need to strip the wax before polishing as the polishing will do that anyway, and if you intend to use the same wax again there really isnt any need to


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Why not go for a 250ml menzerna 203s. Used by hand it produces fantastic results. Just use a good foam applicator and work until clear. Finishes down nicely by hand. It will be hard work but the results are worth it.


----------



## nimbus1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Will-S said:


> Why not go for a 250ml menzerna 203s. Used by hand it produces fantastic results. Just use a good foam applicator and work until clear. Finishes down nicely by hand. It will be hard work but the results are worth it.


cheers pal - i will go for this as I can get tester of 30ml online.....it's only at the top of the door so this will be enough...

thanks again - will let you know how i get on...


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

nimbus1 said:


> might go for the SRP but am I ok in mixing this with the nxt was ? I have Honda type s 08 plate....so paint i already know is quite soft...


I have used AG SRP for years. Last we I Tried Megs NXT over the top of SRP. I worked ok on my dark paint. I will be coating again with 2nd NXT when its dry again.


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Hi Will-S in using your "Think of srp as a 3 or 4 on a scale do 1-10 and UC as a 7 or 8" as a guide what would you place as a comparable quality hand-use 5 or 6, please? I have a new used Toy for the Mrs and there is some marks where bags have gone in and out of the boot. It is just a bit too much for SRP. I have never tackled anything beyond SRP except on solid paint with 1970's T-Cut.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

ribvanrey said:


> Hi Will-S in using your "Think of srp as a 3 or 4 on a scale do 1-10 and UC as a 7 or 8" as a guide what would you place as a comparable quality hand-use 5 or 6, please? I have a new used Toy for the Mrs and there is some marks where bags have gone in and out of the boot. It is just a bit too much for SRP. I have never tackled anything beyond SRP except on solid paint with 1970's T-Cut.


Menzerna 203s sits in the middle of the two. :thumb:


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Menzerna by hand is good but I hate the meguiars NXT stuff

bette of with a cheeky dodo juice panel pot, they last for a while as well


----------



## nimbus1 (Feb 24, 2009)

would the meguiars scratch x 2 be any good for this? and then just go over the top with nxt again afterwards?

i am only going to use this for the scratches at the top of the door and any other light scratches i see..i will get SRP for re polishing the full car again in a months time.....


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

If it is for spot treatment of scratches, then scratch x will be fine.


----------



## nimbus1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Will-S said:


> If it is for spot treatment of scratches, then scratch x will be fine.


thanks for that m8 - much appreciated....


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Will-S said:


> Menzerna 203s sits in the middle of the two. :thumb:


Thank you Sir. What would you recommend that I use to apply this by hand please?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

ribvanrey said:


> Thank you Sir. What would you recommend that I use to apply this by hand please?


Ultimate German Applicator or something similar


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Originally Posted by Will-S
Menzerna 203s sits in the middle of the
two.


Will-S said:


> Ultimate German Applicator or something similar


Many thanks Will. The stuff finally arrived and it was used to compound away the nastiness. Also got Menzerna 85 FF and this has made an amazing difference. All I need to do is spend next few evenings polishing with SRP to get the shine back to my laquer. Then gently wax up with the other side of the German Applicator.
Thanks again. much learned and confidence restored as well as paint.:thumb:


----------

